# Feeding a malnourished dog



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

My sister sent me an email asking what kind of advice I can give someone who has just rescued a malnourished Brittney. Apparently this dog devours his food, not surprising, and they are obviously wanting to put weight on him, but not wanting to over feed so he gets sick from that.

What do you guys suggest? 

Small meals multiple times a day? 

Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Feed the dog raw, I've seen malnourished dogs gain weight better on raw foods more than anything else out there. Why? Because more of the food is actually utilized than on any other diet.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Back in college I rescued a starving Rottie from next door. She was so sad...just skin and bone. I think at the time I was feeding Canidae and/or Pinnacle. I knew she would be going from eating nothing to eating a decent kibble. I took it really, really slow. I think I fed her like 3-4 times a day, a 1/2 a cup at a time. I slowly worked up to more. By the end of a couple weeks she was eating a normal amount for a dog her size (and she gained 40 pounds over a few months!) :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Obviosly start off with decent quality food, but if the dog is in really bad shape, I reccomend satin balls:
Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will be sure to pass these on!


----------

